# Alternative drug and Herbal treatment for fibromyalgia treatment



## laochan2 (May 28, 2011)

Fibromyalgia is the chronic disease that disturb our activity in daily life. Many patients find many treatments to make this disease cure or at least alleviate those symptoms.Fibromyalgia treatment has many ways.Drugs, lifestyle modification, exercise, movement supporter and also alternative medicine are invented to relieve the patient's pain.Herbal treatment is one of alternative medicine and can be a new Fibromyalgia treatment option.to read more .....http://fibromyalgiapaintreatments.blogspot.com


----------

